# 850 engine problems



## houghtonr (Nov 29, 2006)

After my 1991 850 has been garaged for a while, when I start it up, only one bank of cylinders appears to run. When it gets warm, the other bank cuts in, but only after I restart the engine. Anyone come across this??


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

From listening to 850 owners this is getting more common. 

The engine is going into Limp Home mode--only one bank running.

The causes seem to be varied too.

Because yours resets itself on restart and you don't mention it happening on the road, I would start with the sparkplugs. #6 and #12 are monitored by the computer and if one of them fouls or misfires while starting the computer shuts off the fuel to that bank.

DO NOT USE "PLATINUM" PLUGS! The ones with no real center electrode like the Bosch +2 and +4 give the V12 fits. They don't do well in the V8 either.


----------



## bimmer dot info (Jul 13, 2006)

Bosch platniums are also bad in the straight 6.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hmmmm makes ya wonder,,,,*



bimmer dot info said:


> Bosch platniums are also bad in the straight 6.


My engine runs smoothly and pefectly with BOSCH Platinums with just one electrode.
I mean PERFECTLY and damn does she pull strong! (E30 w/M20 325IC M Tech 1992 6)


----------

